# Honda 6/24 Issue



## Robert63 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, I just purchased a used Honda 6/24 track snow blower. It works fine until it gets a stain on it and then the tracks just stop and almost grind. Can any one help me with this thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert63 said:


> Hi, I just purchased a used Honda 6/24 track snow blower. It works fine until it gets a stain on it and then the tracks just stop and almost grind. Can any one help me with this thanks.


 define stain on it first off?????????????????????


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Do you see any hydraulic fluid in that little reservoir on the left handle? And yes - define 'stain.'

Do you mean STRAIN? Now we're getting somewhere. There may be a problem deeper in the tranny with a stripped gear or axle shaft. People on here have had to rebuild and I'll let them chime in on how to diagnose.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...a-hs624-auger-turns-but-not-drive-wheels.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/30257-failure-right-gearcase.html


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Evidence you should change from F to R with a stop first and ramp up speed slowly - don't put the speed lever at fastest setting and engage the clutch.


----------



## Robert63 (Feb 5, 2015)

Not much of a "strain" just going into a bank that is a bit harder than fluffy snow. With the pin tho would it still work as most of what I read is that they just stop.

Thanks


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Can you clarify what you mean by the tracks stop and almost grind? You hear a grinding noise? Does the machine move through snow just fine without the augurs engaged or does it seem like something is slipping? Have you taken the belt guard off to ensure that that the belts and pulleys are in good shape? Start eliminating the obvious first.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

The side of the gear case may be pushed out so the gears don't mesh correctly.


----------



## Robert63 (Feb 5, 2015)

do any know where i can get the instructions on what to remove to get at the right side transmission and how big of a job is it to complete.

Thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You can get the shop manuals on ebay. Honda is the seller.


----------

